# Suche Multiplayer Spiel für PS3



## Black_PC (4. Juli 2010)

*Suche Multiplayer Spiel für PS3*

Hi,

ich hab jetzt seit einem 3/4 Jahr eine PS3 und würde mir jetzt gerne mal wieder ein neues Spiel holen, allerding würde ich auch gerne mal wieder mit mienem Bruder und/oder meinen Freunden spielen, deshalb sollte es einen Mehrspielermodus haben, am Besten wäre es, wenn man die Kampagne oder so mind. zu zweit spielen kann, es wäre auch gut wenn das Spiel max ab 16 Jahren ist.

Welche Art es ist, ist mir ieg recht egal, da ich fast alles spiele

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Spiele empfehlen.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Multiplayer Spiel für PS3*

Hi,

ich habe zwar nur eine PS2, aber ich benutze die Konsole ausschließlich für Multiplayer. (ok ... Shadow of Colossus und Katamari waren die einzigen zwei Spiele, die ich alleine gezockt habe). Sollte also kein Problem sein, MP-Spiele zu finden .

Hier mal ein paar PS2 Spiele von mir, die es bestimmt auch im neuem Gewand für die PS3 gibt:

War of the Monsters; Mashed; Final Night Round 3; PES (2008); WWE Smackdown vs Raw (2008); Outlaw Tennis; Tekken (5); Wild Water Adrenaline (Rafting); NBA Street 3; Final Fight Streetwise; Outlaw Volleyball; NHL (2006); Virtua Fighter (4 Evolution);Torino 2006 (Winter Games); Def Jam Fight; Soul Calibur (3);Kung Fu Panda; RTL Wintersport 2009; Mortal Combat;Rampage Total Destruction; Bust-a-Move; Wer wird Millionär

Viel Glück bei der Suche!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Multiplayer Spiel für PS3*

ps3 kein problem online zu spielen.
sofern man an rollenspiel interresse hatt und an rennen.die shooter sind alle ab 18

Und konsolero ,der PC ist deutlich besser ,billiger und man lernt was.


----------

